# WIP Memorial Art



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

So, I sat down last night before bed and began my long term concept art for a memorial drawing of all the fish Feng and I have lost: SIP, <3

Grimm









Asriel 









Like I said, this memorial is a work in progress. I didn't spend a lot of time on these two last night, and I won't be colouring them anytime soon (I suck at colouring), so they'll be B&W drawings.

Photos also aren't that great, but I'll upload better ones if anyone is interested.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, I think they're postively gorgeous. Thank you, Ci. <3


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

They are gorgeous! I so wish I could draw, but straight lines are beyond me. They don't need color to be stunning! If you didn't spend a lot of time on them I would love to see some of the work you have spent a lot of time on. Since you 'suck' at coloring you and Feng could always work on this together and the color can be added later too.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, Pandoras! I love the details, you're really talented!


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

An hour per fish, so I don't know what you would consider a lot of time, but I'm not talented, XD I just stare at the image and put it on paper, XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You haven't seen much of my "art" have you? It's nowhere near as detailed and realistic as yours and Feng's works are!

Therefore, talented. ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Her scales are better mine! She thinks her drawing skills are bad. She is silly, isn't she?


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

What? What skills? XD I just drew little arrows and lines, XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeeaaaa.... I can't even do scales!

just accept the compliment, Pandoras. ;-)


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I totally agree with everything said here Pandoras! I understand artistic temperaments and thinking your work isn't good, but except the fact that you can draw & you do have talent. Lots of it!


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

You all are too kind (there are a host of things lacking). I still have several memorials to do, so I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Any guesses on who the next boy will be? Also, this is how I start them out, but I had to call it quits last night at 2AM because I began feeling ... ill, :/


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm going to guess Vasuki?


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, you're quite good at guessing, s:

Yea, that's an outline for Vasuki.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I made the plush, I know his shape just a smidge lol


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

I have that plush, too, XD well, I suppose I'll go work on my memorials while I watch _Chopped_.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I know! ^_^


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Well .... I'm very disappointed in this drawing. Bah. 











Still conception work.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I like it! But if you don't, you can always keep trying. :-D


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't. Not at all. /:


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh well, onto the next. Any guesses?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

this one I don't recognize. lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That one is definitely Ares!


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Yea, it is, ^^

I'm glad I didn't butcher the outline too badly, ^^


----------

